
The Sharing Economy Is Dead - docdeek
http://www.doz.com/tech/sharing-economy-white-paper
======
docdeek
"The sharing economy is dead - long live the marketplace."

Essentially this is an argument for why the notion of sharing no longer
describes the economics of Uber, airbnb, DOZ, and others in the 'sharing
economy'. Instead, the key feature of all of these companies is a marketplace,
and this has significant effects for doing business, writing policy, and
making a living.

